# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Bιταμίνες

## mixalisss

*παιδιά  θα ήθελα βοήθεια σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί  τελικά οι βιταμίνες του εμπορίου κάνουν καλό στα κανάρια  αν ναι πιες να προτιμήσω.  Μήπως είναι προτιμότερα τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά για την διατροφή τους???*

----------


## alex1974

Νομιζω οτι ολα χρειαζονται , οι πολυβιταμονες ειναι ενα καλο συμπληρωμα στην διατροφη των πουλιων σε συνεργασια με τους σπορους-λαχανικα-φρουτα . Παιζει ρολο και η εποχη αλλα για πιο σιγουρα θα σε ενημερωσουν τα αλλα παιδια που ειναι αρκετα πιο εμπειροι απο εμενα . Ειδικοι θα ελεγα καλυτερα....

----------


## stephan

Τα φρούτα και λαχανικά είναι *πάντα* καλύτερα από τις πολύχρωμες βιταμίνες του εμπορίου (που βρίσκονται κυρίως στις τροφές) οι οποίες μόνο κακό κάνουν στα καναρίνια (και γενικά σε ολα τα είδη πουλιών). Τώρα όσο αφορά τις βιταμίνες που μπαίνουν στο νερό θα σου που τα παιδια που ξέρουν καλύτερα αλλά από ότι ξέρω συνήθως βοηθούν αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητες ιδιαίτερα αν ακολουθείς μια σωστή διατροφή (με φρούτα, λαχανικά, αυγό κτλ).

----------


## jk21

Οι πολυβιταμινες (για διαλυση στο νερο ) ειναι << συμπληρωματα >> διατροφης .Ως τετοια βοηθουν και μονο .Συμπληρωνουν την απαραιτητη φυσικη διατροφη .Δεν την αντικαθιστουν .Αν εκεινη ειναι επαρκως χορηγουμενη ,σπανια ειναι αναγκαια τα συμπληρωματα ,αλλα ειδικες συνθηκες οπως το στρες σε συνυπαρξη με αλλα πουλια ,οι αρρωστιες ,η αλλαγη πτερωματος ,η αναγκη για ενισχυση της γονιμοτητας καποιες φορες ,τα κανουν να εχουν χρησιμοτητα πιο συχνη 

Καθαριοτητα 
Καθαρο νερο
Καθαρο φρεσκο μιγμα σπορων και μονο (χωρις μπισκοτοκομματια εντος τους )
χορταρικα 5 και πανω ,φορες την εβδομαδα 
αυγο λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο αναλογα την εποχη και τις αναγκες της 
πολυβιταμινη 

ειναι με σειρα βαρυτητας ,τα φανερα μυστικα της υγειας στα πουλια !

----------


## mixalisss

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθειά σας. αρά τα κανάρια μ δεν έχουν ανάγκη από φανταχτερές βιταμίνες αλά απο μια καλά ισορροπημένη διατροφή που να περιλαμβάνει φρούτα και λαχανικά σε συνδυασμό με ένα καλό μιγμα σπόρων

----------


## jk21

αν απο οτι καταλαβαινω ,σαν βιταμινες (για να λες φανταχτερες ) εννοεις τα εγχρωμα μπισκοτοειδη .... οχι μονο δεν τα εχει αναγκη ,οχι μονο δεν ειναι βιταμινες ... αλλα 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*οι νομοι της ε.ε  συγκεκριμενοι ... τα συμπερασματα δικα σου !

----------


## mixalisss

κατάλαβα.. άρα πετάω και την κόκκινη και την κίτρινη και την πολύχρωμη και δεν αγοράζω ποτέ ξανά. απορώ γιατί τις πουλάνε

----------


## alex1974

Για κερδος και επειδη πολλοι απο εμας δεν ξερουμε !!!!

----------


## mixalisss

έλεος πια μ αυτό το κέρδος τους

----------


## jk21

τα σκευασματα αυτα ,θα μπορουσε εν δυναμει να ειναι οκ ,ισως και να ειναι .Αλλα οσο δεν παρουσιαζουν τις πρωτες υλες τους ,η οδηγια της ευρωπαικης ενωσης μας αφηνει να υποθετουμε οτι θελουμε .Στο χερι των εταιριων παρασκευης ειναι να μας πεισουν .Ενα ετοιμο προιον *οταν εχει συγκεκριμενες ποιοτικες προδιαγραφες* (οχι να λεει οτι ειναι ποιοτικο αλλα και να το αποδικνυει ) τις περισσοτερες φορες ,μπορει να ειναι και καλυτερο απο μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια παρασκευης αντιστοιχου σπιτικου απο καποιον απειρο .Μακαρι καποια στιγμη ,αυτες οι αποδειξεις που ζηταμε να δοθουν και εγω θα ειμαι που θα συστησω αυτα τα σκευασματα στους απειρους ... στους πεπειραμενους εχω μια προταση : 
Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

μπορει στο μελλον να βελτιωθει με καποια αλλη τροποποιηση  ,αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη πιστευω ,ειναι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> τα σκευασματα αυτα ,θα μπορουσε εν δυναμει να ειναι οκ ,ισως και να ειναι .Αλλα οσο δεν παρουσιαζουν τις πρωτες υλες τους ,η οδηγια της ευρωπαικης ενωσης μας αφηνει να υποθετουμε οτι θελουμε .Στο χερι των εταιριων παρασκευης ειναι να μας πεισουν .Ενα ετοιμο προιον *οταν εχει συγκεκριμενες ποιοτικες προδιαγραφες* (οχι να λεει οτι ειναι ποιοτικο αλλα και να το αποδικνυει ) τις περισσοτερες φορες ,μπορει να ειναι και καλυτερο απο μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια παρασκευης αντιστοιχου σπιτικου απο καποιον απειρο .Μακαρι καποια στιγμη ,αυτες οι αποδειξεις που ζηταμε να δοθουν και εγω θα ειμαι που θα συστησω αυτα τα σκευασματα στους απειρους ... στους πεπειραμενους εχω μια προταση : 
> Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)
> 
> μπορει στο μελλον να βελτιωθει με καποια αλλη τροποποιηση  ,αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη πιστευω ,ειναι οτι καλυτερο



Aν η οδηγια αυτη Δημητρη καταργηθει και εφαρμοστει η ιδια νομοθεσια που αφορα την "ασφαλεια" των τροφων για ανθρωπινη χρηση,
υποχρεωτικα θα συμπεριλαμβανει και τους σπορους , με αποτελεσματα τραγικα για το διεθνες (χρηματηστιριακο) εμποριο σπορων,
*διοτι οι σποροι με σωστες προδιαγραφες φυτο'υγειας ειναι ενα ελαχιστο ποσοστο στην παγκοσμια παραγωγη και διακινηση σημερα,* 
και οταν ο υπνος των πολλων τελειωσει,οι σποροι αυτοι θα ειναι αναμνησεις απο το παρελθον, και των γερωντων.

Σπορος = ζωη στον πλανητη
Επεμβασεις στους σπορους = ημερομηνια ληξεως της ζωης στο πλανητη.

----------


## xarhs

οι φυσικες τροφες μιχαλη δεν προκειτε να αντικατασταθουν απο κανενα συμπληρωμα......!!!!!!!!!

εννοειτε πως θα προτιμησεις την προσληψη βιταμινων μεσω φρουτων και λαχανικων....!!!!

----------


## jk21

Νικο στην σκαλα της αναβασης των βαθρων της ποιοτητας ,σιγουρα στην κορυφη ,υπαρχουν οι πρωτες υλες απο αγνους σπορους .Μεχρι να φτασουμε εκει ,που ισως ειναι ουτοπια οσο αφορα τις ζωοτροφες ,ας δουμε να ανεβαινουν οι εταιριες ενα σκαλι και να δινουν στοιχεια οτι οι πρωτες υλες δεν μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε μπορει να περικλειεται πισω απο τη φραση bakery products ,αλλα εστω σποροι β' ή γ΄ διαλογης και αλευρα τους ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο στην σκαλα της αναβασης των βαθρων της ποιοτητας ,σιγουρα στην κορυφη ,υπαρχουν οι πρωτες υλες απο αγνους σπορους .Μεχρι να φτασουμε εκει ,που ισως ειναι ουτοπια οσο αφορα τις ζωοτροφες ,ας δουμε να ανεβαινουν οι εταιριες ενα σκαλι και να δινουν στοιχεια οτι οι πρωτες υλες δεν μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε μπορει να περικλειεται πισω απο τη φραση *bakery products* ,αλλα εστω σποροι β' ή γ΄ διαλογης και αλευρα τους ...


*bakery products* 
Θελεις να πεις οτι αντι αυτου αν εγραφαν στις ενχρωμες η αχρωμες βιταμινες
περιεχει ,
αυγα απο κοτες που ταιζωντε με μεταλαγμενο καλαμποκι και σογια
αλευρι απο βρωμη μεταλαγμενη 
trans λιπαρα
γυρη απο ανθη μεταλαγμενων φυτων
κλπ θα ηταν ολα ενταξει?
Οχι βεβαια,αλλα και για ποιον λογο θα πρεπει ενα πουλι να φαει ντε και καλα ολα τα παραπανω
απο την φυση επιβαλεται η απο τους ανθρωπους
θα μου πεις οτι "βοηθουν" και αυτα
δεν θα χρειαζονταν ολα αυτα αν αυτο που η φυση καθοριζει ως βασικη τροφη των πουλιων,(σποροι) ειναι σωστοι.

Κανε το πειραμα του νερου με τον πολυ διαφημησμενο super food περιλα,και μην εκπλαγεις βλεπωντας οτι το 90% των σπορων αυτων επιπλεουν .

Προσπαθουμε να μαθουμε τα πουλια τι πρεπει να φανε,
καλυτερα να μαθουμε εμεις απο αυτα.

----------


## mixalisss

> οι φυσικες τροφες μιχαλη δεν προκειτε να αντικατασταθουν απο κανενα συμπληρωμα......!!!!!!!!!
> 
> εννοειτε πως θα προτιμησεις την προσληψη βιταμινων μεσω φρουτων και λαχανικων....!!!!


Χάρη εγώ από χθες πέταξα της βιταμίνες και χορήγησα στα πουλιά μήλο και μαρούλι.

----------


## xarhs

και πολυ καλα εκανες.............. αν και ηταν πολυ πιθανον ο καδος να τις  ξανα ''εφτυνε'' παλι εξω.......  :Happy0196:

----------


## mixalisss

:rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  όχι αυτός είναι εκπαιδευμένος να τρώει σκουπίδια. τώρα πλέων τα κανάρια μ τρώνε μαζί με τους σπόρους φρέσκα αβγά από της κότες της γιαγιάς φρούτα και λαχανικά!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

και εγω αυγα απο τις κοτες μου τους δινω......... αλλα τωρα που εχουν γινει 26 δεν μου φτανουν τα αυγα και περνω και ετοιμα

----------


## jk21

Νικο καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν ουτε στην ανθρωπινη διατροφη .Οταν το καταφερουμε εκει ,ας γινει και στα πουλια μας .Σιγουρα πρεπει να αγωνιζομαστε και να απαιτουμε το καλυτερο ,αλλα απο το κακο ,υπαρχει το λιγοτερο κακο και αν αυτο μπορει να γινει εφικτο ,ειναι ενα βημα !

η περιλλα ειναι απο τη φυση της ελαφρυς σπορος ,δεν ειναι θεμα μπαγιατικου σπορου

----------


## mixalisss

εγώ ακόμα έχω 6 ενήλικα και 4 μικρά και είμαι καλυμμένος με τις 10 κότες της γιαγιάς!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω 26 καναρινια και 7 κοτες που γεννανε και μερικες ειναι σχεδον νανακια

----------


## mixalisss

όντως αυτό είναι ένα προβληματάκι και εγώ αν με το καλό καταφέρω να έχω τόσα κανάρια δεν ξέρω τη θα κάνω . μάλλον θα κάνω δώρο στην γιαγιά λίγες κότες για να "ασχολείται"

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ........... εγω τωρα θα προσπαθησω να τα δωσω τα περισσοτερα.....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mixalisss

οχ αυτό για μένα θα ήταν κάτι το δυσάρεστο γιατί είμαι πολύ δεμένος.

----------


## xarhs

εμενα να δεις ποσο δυσκολο ειναι......... ενταξει πες το δινεις... μετα εχεις τυψεις να περναει καλα εκει που πηγε

το κακο ειναι οτι τοσα καναρινια μαλλον θα πανε και σε κακα χερια μερικα.....

----------


## mixalisss

αυτό είναι στο χέρι σου. πρέπει να ξέρεις καλά τα άτομα που θα τους τα δώσεις!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> η περιλλα ειναι απο τη φυση της ελαφρυς σπορος ,δεν ειναι θεμα μπαγιατικου σπορου


Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι μπαγιατικος,φρεσκοκομενος ειναι καλα συσκευασμενος και ακριβοπληρωμενος,
απο την φυση τους ειναι ολοι ελαφρυς,αυτος γιατι εχει χασει το ειδικο του βαρος και δεν βουλιαζει ,λιγο πολυ ολοι καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ μπορεις να γινεις πιο αναλυτικος; με ενδιαφερει αν στο θεμα ... καποιο λακκο εχει η φαβα που λενε !

----------

